# 2.7T Coolant Leak Info



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

The following information is to alert owners of Audi's with the 2.7T engine of a problem several Audi owners have experienced. 
The problem concerns a slow coolant loss that is initially detected only by the drop in fluid level in the coolant reservoir tank. There are no signs of leaking fluid beneath the vehicle or on the engine components, no unusual odors, and no visible change to the vehicle exhaust color. A pressure check of the coolant system will not indicate any problems. 
The problem we are dealing with results in the coolant finding its way into the motor oil. The key to discovering if a vehicle with the symptoms I have described has this particular problem is to have an oil analysis performed on the motor oil. An elevated amount of sodium is an indicator that coolant is getting into the engine oil.
I was alerted by the company that performed my oil analysis that they have received several sodium contaminated samples from Audi owners with the 2.7T engine. With their assistance I was able to get in contact with these other Audi owners and compare notes. We have all experienced similar symptoms and none of us have yet to determine what the cause of the problem is.
We are trying to get the word out to Audi owners to be aware of this issue and to check their coolant level. If anyone is concerned about possibly having this problem, or would like to be informed of what we find out, they can contact me directly via email at: [email protected]
I have also create a web page where I am posting information:
http://www.myaudis4.com/info_coolant_leak.htm


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Coolant Leak Info (FlyboyS4)*

thanks for the hard work, and great info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyboyS4 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T Coolant Leak Info (FlyboyS4)*

After contacting AoA and hearing that they aren't aware of this problem I've created a complaint at the Squeakywheel site.
http://www.thesqueakywheel.com...6.cfm
Click the link to view the complaint.


----------

